# Norton 360 Registry Cleanup Error



## Pedro46 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

I am running Norton 360 Ver 2.0 on Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit, and I keep getting an error while trying to run the Registry Cleanup in the PC Tuneup section.

Error: Unable to take required System Restore Point

Is anybody able to help me with this poblem?

Pedro46


----------

